# Columbia built viking



## Double Six (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
   A few years ago I made a post as a guest by the name of interseptor.It was about finding a columbia built viking and I was trying to find the owner of it so I could see about purchasing it. Well I finally got in touch with him and made a deal.I could not believe it, when I asked him how much he would take for it? and he said ahh I'll take $10.00 for it.,needless to say I had 10 bucks in his hand before he took another step. I got it home and took a lot of pictures so ya'll could see it ,










and put in your 2 cents. I am planning on a complete restoration for a daily rider.I don't like fixing things up, just to look at,got to use them. Any info on parts and decals would be greatly appreciated.I cannot find a serial #anywhere.I have turned it upside down and looked on bottom of crankset ,head tube area ,rear wheel area nothing. Well gotta go for now .  and see if I can upload the photos.  

                                          Thanks,Danny


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 1, 2010)

It looks like early-mid 50s to me. I think the # may be on the sprocket side rear dropout. Also looks like a Bendix RB brake hub which wasn't introduced until 1961, so it's probably a replacement wheel.


----------



## Double Six (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Adam,
    Thanks for the info .It does have a Bendix RB hub, also noticed that the rear tire is 26 X 1.75 and the front has a 26 x 2.125.The back looks really skinny for the fender thats on it.Do you know what brand hub came on the bike originally? Thanks , Danny


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 3, 2010)

Double Six said:


> Hi Adam,
> Thanks for the info .It does have a Bendix RB hub, also noticed that the rear tire is 26 X 1.75 and the front has a 26 x 2.125.The back looks really skinny for the fender thats on it.Do you know what brand hub came on the bike originally? Thanks , Danny




Depending on the year, it could have a New Departure, Perry, or even a Bendix brake (the pre-61 ones just don't have any band, just a smooth shell).


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 6, 2010)

It looks to me like a mid-range early or mid 1950s era bike. The Coffin style tank there was common in the 1940s, but by the 50s was moved to bikes lower on the price scale in the Columbia range and to off-branded Westfield bikes like Viking. The rest of the bike indicates early or mid 1950s Westfield production-- the chain guard, fenders etc. 

At some point in the 1950 model year the serial numbers jump, and apparently with them the style of the bikes change. The '40s stuff is very "Art Deco" in appearance-- winged chain guards, bigger ducktails on the fenders, more of a traditional 1930s-40s "streamliner" paint scheme etc. Then in 1950 at some point things became more conventional, but at the same time more chrome was added. That's the style you appear to have, so this is a '50s era bike.

I'm willing to bet that a New Departure brake was used. The New Departure type-D brake was common on many of the mid-range and off-branded bikes of that era. A high-end bike might have  a 2 speed rear hub and an extra drum brake and springer in front. A mid range might have a single speed type-D in the back with a plain hub in front.

You also want to be sure to keep the fender stays for the rear fender. Columbia used a secondary hole in the frame behind the axle. The idea was to put the stays on their on hole to dedicate the drops for just the wheel set up. But the problem is that means standard braces for 26 inch ballooners are too long for the special hole, but 24 inch ballooner braces are too short. I found this out the hard way-- a Columbia bike that was partly restored that I bought had braces for 24 inch wheels in the special hole position, but they were too short. I tried 26ers in the hole, but they were way too big. The result was that I ended up going with normal 26ers conventionally mounted on the rear axle.


----------



## Double Six (Jul 9, 2010)

SirMike1983
      Thanks for all the info.I did notice the fender stays are bent ,but I think it will be pretty easy to sraighten them out. I plan to go back where I purchased the bike and look for the wheel and hub. I seem to remember some wheels and other parts lying around. Thanks,Danny.


----------

